# AVI und Quicktime mit JMF abspielen



## Stefan211901985 (14. Nov 2006)

Hallo,

ich versuche gerade einen MediaPlayer mit dem Java Media Framework zu programmieren. Die Visuelle Komponente gebe ich auf ein JPanel aus. MPG Videos kann der Player schon abspielen, nur andere Formate die JMF unterstützt wie z.B. AVI oder Quicktime (*.mov) kann ich noch nicht abspielen. Ich probiere schon tagelang herum aber ich schaff das einfach nicht. Kann mir dabei jemand helfen und mir vielleicht ein paar Tipps geben wie man das in Java am besten ausprogrammiert?

Vielen Dank schon mal.

Stefan


----------



## Stefan211901985 (14. Nov 2006)

Kann mir wirklich niemand bei diesem Problem helfen?


----------



## Illuvatar (14. Nov 2006)

Rein theoretisch sollte der Dateityp keinen Unterschied machen, bzw. das alles automatisch geschehen. Du holst deinen Player per Manager.createPlayer?


----------



## Wildcard (14. Nov 2006)

Ich hab JMF noch nie benutzt, aber auch wenn JMF avi und Quicktime unterstützt, die Codecs müssen doch trotzdem installiert sein, oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## Guest (15. Nov 2006)

Ja genau n meinem Programm erzeuge ich mit Player mediaPlayer = Manager.createRealizedPlayer(mediaURL); einen Player und gebe die Visuelle Komponente dann auf ein JPanel aus. Und wie gesagt *.mpg Videos werden Problemlos abgespielt *.avi und *.mov aber nicht. Da bekomme ich im der Konsole immer die Meldung:

java.lang.reflect.InvocationTargetException
Failed to configure: com.sun.media.PlaybackEngine@1264eab
Bad header in the media: Compressed movie headers are not supported

Error: Unable to realize com.sun.media.PlaybackEngine@1264eab
Could not realize media player

Was ist hier das Problem? Wie bringe ich den Player für andere Formate zum laufen.
Danke schon mal, lg Stefan


----------

